# My 112 reef.



## 112gallon (Jan 15, 2015)

Here are a few shots

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk


----------



## 112gallon (Jan 15, 2015)

A few more

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## 112gallon (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks!

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk


----------



## 112gallon (Jan 15, 2015)

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

I love the look of clams but know nothing about raising them.


----------



## 112gallon (Jan 15, 2015)

Filter feeders, from what I've read they need strong lighting and placed so mantle isn't getting blown over by current

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk


----------



## 112gallon (Jan 15, 2015)

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk


----------



## 112gallon (Jan 15, 2015)

K




















Sent via Samsung Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk


----------



## 112gallon (Jan 15, 2015)

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk


----------



## 112gallon (Jan 15, 2015)

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S4 on Tapatalk


----------

